# minulle / minulla ei riitä



## Jagorr

Moi! 
Ilmeisesti käytössä on molemmat konstruktiot. 
Ymmärränkö oikeasti, että...
1. "minulla ei riitä" [jtk määrätty esine, esim. ...rahaa, ystäviä, innoitusta, kärsivällisyyttä].
1.a) niissä tapauksissa voi samoin merkityksin sanoa "minulle ei riitä"
2. "minulle ei riitä" [, että ...]
2.a) "minulla..." ei sanotaan jos sivulause seuraa ?


----------



## Marko55

Molempia rakenteita (_minulla ei riitä / minulle ei riitä_) käytetään, mutta riippuu lauseesta, kumpi rakenne on oikein. Esimerkiksi:

1) *Minulla ei riitä* siihen kärsivällisyyttä.
2) *Minulle ei riitä*, että työsuoritus on ihan ok. Sen pitää olla hyvä.
Heidi Herala: Joskus katson itseäni ja ihmettelen, miksi en tunne mitään

Varmasti monissa muissakin kielissä on kaksi erilaista rakennetta, esim. englannissa:
1) *I* don't have enough patience for it.
2) It's not enough *for me* (to do sth).


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos esimerkeistä. Ymmärränkö oikein, että on myös luonnollisesta sanoa *Minulle ei riitä* siihen kärsivällisyyttä. ?

P.S. Esim. venäjässä on samankaltainen rakenne "adessiivin" ja "allatiivin" kanssa (у меня не хватает, мало/мне не хватает, мне мало) ja niin sanotusti allatiivin rakennetta käytetään laajemmin.


----------



## Marko55

Lause* "Minull**e** ei riitä* siihen kärsivällisyyttä." ei kuulosta hyvältä.


----------



## Armas

Minulle ei riittänyt kakkua. -> Muut saivat kakkua, minä en.
Minulla ei riitä siihen kärsivällisyyttä. -> Minulla on kärsivällisyyttä, mutta ei riittävästi.


----------



## Jagorr

Armas said:


> Minulle ei riittänyt kakkua. -> Muut saivat kakkua, minä en.
> Minulla ei riitä siihen kärsivällisyyttä. -> Minulla on kärsivällisyyttä, mutta ei riittävästi.



Aha, nyt näyttää siitä, että "minulle" lauseissa saa/ei saa jtk jostakin muualta, kun sitä vastoin "minulla" lauseissa minulla on jo jotakin, vaikka ei riittävästi.


----------

